# Savage 99



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought this Savage 99EG off a forum member this past summer. After stripping it down and
giving it a good cleaning I took off the 4x scope & pivot mounts and put a K10x on it just to
check out how it grouped. It's a 250/3000 Savage caliber, a classic deer cartridge. I had a 
99 carbine in 250/3000 when I was a teenager and like a fool I traded it off for a Rem 721
in 30/06. It now has no scope and a original Lyman tang sight. I'm not going to WVa this year
so will be a year till I get to hunt it. It is a slick fast handling woods gun. Serial is from 1950
back when guns were made with pride,


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

My brothers and I also have a Mod 99 built in the early 1900's in .250/3000. My grandfather bought it for deer hunting in New York and Penna. It has taken over 40 white tails and is the smoothest lever action I've ever used. Neat thing is that it's a take down model, for arm comes off by sliding the button then twist the barrel a quarter turn and it comes off the action. It was the first modern cartridge to achieve velocity's over 3000 ft per second and is one great deer killing round.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I get 99s every once in awhile. Most of them are 300Sav or 303Sav. Nobody wanted them while
they were still being made. Now they are quasi collector items and price on them is crazy. The last
ones they made were junk, before they folded. I don't know the date that they started down hill,
some time in 70s. I really would like a carbine model in 250/3000 but this one shoots 100gr bullets
well and some of the older ones won't because of twist rate. This is the first one I have shot scoped. The older models weren't factory D&Ted for scope. If the safety is on lever and it's not D&T
it's a good one. Someone had this one D&Ted at smith.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Grandpa had this one D&T and mounted a Weaver K8 on it. The other feature I really like is the rotary mag.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice, one of the best they ever built. A very popular rifle in P.A. back in the day.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have my great uncle's Savage Model 99 in a .300. It's pretty neat. Scope is on hinges to fold it out of the way and it has a counter on the side to show how many rounds are in it. It was his first riffle for PA and bought it back in the 1930's.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice gun!


----------

